# Hermetic RDA by SMM and Blitz Enterprizes Inc.



## lesvaches (26/10/18)

Hermetic RDA by Suck My Mod and Blitz Enterprizes Inc.

Product Description:

22mm Diameter
24mm with the Beauty Ring
Ceramic Clamp Style Post
Top Mounted Flat Head Screw
Single Wide Side Airflow (Bridged Airflow Technology)

810 12mm Bore Drip Tip
Bottom Feed 510 Pin Included






















More Information:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (26/10/18)

Been contemplating this one for a while

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (26/10/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Been contemplating this one for a while



i like it. easy wicking, good flavor, hassle free squonking. permanent home:

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (26/10/18)

lesvaches said:


> i like it. easy wicking, good flavor, hassle free squonking. permanent home:


Sorry had 2

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (26/10/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Sorry had 2


yip, iknow. i’ve actually been wondering when that was going to happen.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (26/10/18)

It does look like a nice rda though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (26/10/18)

lesvaches said:


> yip, iknow. i’ve actually been wondering when that was going to happen.


just for good measure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (26/10/18)

get a room you two

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (26/10/18)

vicTor said:


> get a room you two


He is 2 old for me


----------



## vicTor (26/10/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> He is 2 old for me



may I ask what turned you off the Citadel ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/10/18)

vicTor said:


> may I ask what turned you off the Citadel ?


Sure bud

currently my happy place is around 0.25 with a fused clapton or alien. when i look at how the entheon and hadaly performed with similar builds i was disappointed with the result on a unregulated device. i think it may be better suited for a regulated squonker so that you can dial down the wattage but retain the build. or increase the resistance and then the wattage as well.

but that's just me 

i can be full of shi% and i don't have any regulated squonkers anymore

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------

